# Another new owner coming



## wes1966 (Feb 22, 2004)

Hello all. My wife and I have been searching for a new travel trailer for some time. For the last 3 years we have been camping in an 85 Jayco pop-up. We first saw the 21RS at our local RV show about 1 1/2 months. My wife fell in love with it instantly. We wanted to look around a bit more and had some interest in the Palimino Stampede. It offered a little more room but our bed would have been a tent pop out. We have decided to go with the 21RS. I believe this will be a trailer we will keep for a very long time. We are to do our delivery insection this Tuesday so if any of you have some advice it would be greatly appreciated. We do have the PDI inspection sheet for RV's we found on the net so we at least have something to go on.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi and welcome to Outbackers Wes!

Might search here on the PDI issue, I'd picked up some things to watch for when we bought our Outback, I went over each of the issues during our walk through and am satisfied they were no present in our camper.

I've always liked the check list from Doug's Check list page glad to see you've already found one though.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome Wes and please don't be a stranger. There is a great and growing group of decent people here.

By the way, I hope you get your oven if your rig was ordered with one!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome to OUTBACKERS!


----------



## wes1966 (Feb 22, 2004)

Yes the camper was allready in stock there so the oven is installed. I have to say we are really looking forward to getting the unit. We have a local lake about 15 minutes away from our house that we will do a number of different weekend camp trips to before we go on our 2 week trip to Galveston Island. The dealer is only 20 miles away from me so that will be a huge plus if there are any problems it will not be a hassle to get them taken care of.

Wes


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome to the group. There is a great bunch of people here. Glad to see another 21RS owner, very popular trailer in the line


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Wes,
Glad to have another 21RS owner in the group. We have an '03 model and really love it. All the Outbackers in here are wonderful people with a lot of great info and advice. Good to have you here and look forward to your furure posts. action


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Hi Wes and nice to hear about the new addition, we are new owners also and can't wait to receive ours either. You will find out that there are a core of very helpful people on here who really seem to enjoy helping us new comers and anybody else who poses and question or problem.

Rob


----------



## Gina Ford (Mar 15, 2004)

For all those 21RS campers I have a question. Been reading the forums and now am wondering. I paid 15,000. for ours last month,. How did we do in comparison to your purchases?


----------



## roemmele5 (Mar 17, 2004)

I have the same thought as Gina.....how did we do price wise compared to everyone else! We just ordered on the 5th of march, went though a local dealer in Michigan and got them down to $15,500 on the 23RS. We also considered the 21RS which he would have sold to us for $14,800. Seemed like a good deal to use when they started out at $16,800 on the 23' and $16,100 for the 21'. Of course then there is tax and all the tow equipment we have to get. Unfortunatly we won't get it for at least another 4 weeks







.

Renee'


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

Renee'

Your price is pretty good I think. I got my 23 RS in Michigan back in January with all the hitch work, brake controller, 6.3% tax and everything for 16,500

Did you go through Bonners?


----------



## roemmele5 (Mar 17, 2004)

We didn't go trough Bonners, we considered it, they are about 3 hours drive from us. The local dealers didn't post their prices on the web so you have to go to or show, call them or go into their showroom. I can't remember what they started out at but they came down to the $16,800 as a "show special". I did like the salesman we were dealing with and they are also only 10 min. away. When we found the ads (with prices) posted by Bonners we took it into him and said for $1,300 we were willing to take a day trip and he price matched for us. We were thinking that being that close if we needed service it would be worth it......now lets just hope their service department is as good as their salesman!

Renee'


----------



## wes1966 (Feb 22, 2004)

Well all we just did our first outing with the 21RS. Would have been great if the wind wasn't blowing 20 - 30 mph nonstop. We planned to stay until Sunday but bad weather was rolling in and it was to be taht way all day. We planned to head out Sunday morning. Oh well, we got to test things out with the outback fairly well. Have a minor leak under the sink (common from what I have read here) and I think the gas portion on the hot water heater has a problem. I was trying it in electric and it seemed okay but then switched over to gas. I heard the clicker going then stop then start up again after about a minute the red light on the switch panel came on. If I remember right that means gas wouldn't come on. Please correct me if I am wrong. It could be because of the high winds that the burner wouldn't stay lit. I will test it out again when the winds are a little lighter.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

When you use them the first time, there is quite a bit of air in the line, and it may take awhile for gas to reach the heater. This may be one reason it doesn't fire right away. My water heater is all the way in the back of the unit, and LP is in front. Just a thought.


----------

